# Dog Wash



## Rick18071 (Jul 8, 2014)

Somthing new for me. A dog wash in a pet store. Set up for the public to use. The tubs are 34" high but the faucet is 4'-1" above the floor above the tub witch is 3' deep. I would think that only one of these faucets needs to be in the reach range but 2009 IBC 1109.13 wants all controls to be accessible. Can I call it a sink that the code only would require one sink to be accessible?

What do you think?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 8, 2014)

Sounds like a use specific to the worker, (a work area with limited access except for owner observation?) Title 1 accommodation only?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 8, 2014)

This is for public use


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 9, 2014)

OK. then the bottom of the bottom of the tub will have to be lower than 34" if the walls are 3' high. If I am in a chair how do I get my service animal over a 3' edge even if it is on the floor?

Ah, the unanticipated conditions we run into, eh?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 9, 2014)

Accessible (ADA compliant) do it yourself or self-service dog wash tubs are available; options are a shower room with the turning space. As for the quantity how about 1109.10 . . . work surfaces?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe a doggy ramp will help if you can meet the reach ranges for the tub.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 9, 2014)

Haven't you seen the walk-in tubs with doors as advertised on TV? They make them for dog tubs too; search self-serve dog wash equipment or supplies.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 9, 2014)

Coming to a car wash near you


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 9, 2014)

Top of tub is 34". What I meant was the tub is 3' from the front to the rear wall. The faucet is on the rear wall 4'-1" above the floor. I would think at least one faucet out of the three tubs would have to be in a reach rancge but it looks like IBC 1109.13 wants all the faucets to be in the reach range. Just one or all 3?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 9, 2014)

Look at 1109.12 for guidance

I believe 1 out of 3 would be sufficient


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Agreed, typically a minimum of 1 or 5% which ever is greater.


----------

